
What I learned from my first Product Hunt Launch - guivr
https://medium.com/@guilhermerizzo/i-launched-my-first-product-on-product-hunt-d61d91040656
======
guivr
Hey! I wrote the app and this medium post, so I'm happy to answer any follow-
up questions you might have :)

